# Opinions please! Horses for trails



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi there! So I recently sold my appaloosa mare back to the lady that raised her, which has left me with no horse for this seasons trails. 
My friend and I will hit the trails a couple times a week during the summer, once are horses are conditioned we will be out all day and camp.

My friend rides a percheron X tb with long strides that, up until i got my 16hh appy, I was always falling behind.

I am 5'2" 110-115lbs. DOnt want a super tall horse again.

The two horses I like are:
Grey - 7 year old Polish arab grey gelding,
14.3hh, 1 hour from my house
lots of trail experience

blackie - 5 year old Rocky Mountain black mare
14.3hh, 30 min from my house
not so much trail experience but 5 months training for it

Both horses need a tune up, neither have really been ridden all winter.
Both are the same price.

Which would you go for?

I am leaning towards Blackie, just because I wanted to take this chance to get a new breed, and I just got a grey arab (although a different grey, hes dapple mine is flea bitten)

blackie gaits but isnt consistant at this time, I am unfamiliar with gaited horses this would be my first
grey has been there done that camping wise, and has good endurance.

Both go out alone
Both have no speacial needs and are sound 

I am looking for a shorter horse that wont be strained carrying me and light gear through the mountains. I dont want to be left behind but I am fine leaving other behind 

please just let me know what you think!
and share any personal experience you have!

thank you
<3

(Grey and Blackie aren't the horses real names lol, its just to identify them)
(also, the arabian I have, is very very green I have just started her but she doesn't have mountain horse personality she is more of a show horse which I will also be doing this summer)


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Both are registered too . . . .forgot to add


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Have you ridden them both to test them?


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

no lol not yet, will be this weekend
but both owners say to expect a really green horse
I was just wondering on the information giving which one would you go for?


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Thyme said:


> no lol not yet, will be this weekend
> but both owners say to expect a really green horse
> I was just wondering on the information giving which one would you go for?


The RMH is what I would go for!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I've owned an trail ridden both an Arabian ("Corporal", my handle, RIP, 2009) and several gaited.
Although the RMH will always be a smoother ride, MY KMH's have big motors and we fight the first few miles out to slow down. If the Arab has lots of experience he might be a better horse for you THIS year. You never know what can happen on the trails. My 16'3HH KMH was broken by the breeder on state park trails and used to wildlife. The first month we owned him we took him to SD to ride in the Black Hills. He had no trouble when a small flock of turkeys were spooked in front of us. But some horses would have had a fit. Do you want to be training all summer? I think, if these are the only two you have to choose from, you'll need to answer that question in order to decide.
I'm not sure what you meant by "expect green" when you described the Arab as "having lots of trail experience." That doesn't sound green to me. =/


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm voting for the mare as I believe it's nice to have a gaited horse available. Also, you already have an Arab-she might surprise you & become an excellent trail horse,my arab gelding loves to go out. It's just so much fun to ride a gaited horse,the smoothness, the speed, & sounds like she's well-priced also. Good luck w/whatever choice you make.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the responses!

"expect green" I took it because:
The arab has never had formal training he was ridden on trails all last summer by some guy and then he has not been ridden since.

The RMH has only been ridden in the mountains a few itimes for 2-3 hr rides but had 5 months professinoal training, but hasnt been ridden since christmas.
I dont think there is a lot of training to be done but problems walking through a lake but fine with streams, she said.

I am mostly leaning to her because I have never had a rocky before and I kind of want to take my chance now to get one! The lady also owns this horses mother and said she would never let her go, she is one of the best trail horses ever which gives me hope.

I havnt ridden either yet but I already find myself WAY more excited about the mare.

I think my arab could do well on trails but she has alot of work to do, she has stood in a pasture with her mom the whole 7 yrs of her life, if I am leading her and my other horse gets more then 10 ft behind she starts hollering like they are being seperated forever, i know she can get confident about herself I have seen it, but I am more comfortable starting these types of horses in showing, if that makes since. 
Also I dont want to be trekking the mountains and worry about "scufing" my horse before a show lol

I feel like even if I go and see this arab and hes great and the mare bucks me off Ill probably buy her becuase it just feels like a fun and new adventure ahead, then I am also not training/refreshing two arabs but training an arab and refreshing a RMH!

<3


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

I picked the arab, mainly because I know that even an arab who hasn't been well conditioned can handle a moderately strenuous trail ride barely breaking a sweat, and not wind up sore the next day. Also because (although I personally ride a mare right now) I prefer geldings on the trail, and that's what I get for my kids. I would generally prefer a green gelding over a green mare. Also, the longevity of an arab's usefulness is a plus for me, as I really don't like having to sell horses, or put them down, or have to keep buying younger horses.....


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Yea that is true about the arabians, living foreverrrrrrrrr lol
They are also really easy keepers
the RMH are also suppossed to be hardy and easy keepers
I lean towards the arab as a gelding that he may get along good with my arab
But I tend to get along better with mares

tough


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I ride RMH/KMSH so of course I would go with the Rocky,lol. But since they are both pretty even as far as experience goes I think you really just need to ride them and see which one you click with. I will say that if you've never ridden gaited, and especially if this mare needs a little tuning up on her gait, you should find someone to A)coach you with her or B) give you lessons on another solidly gaited horse so you know what you're looking for. Good Luck and keep us updated!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh! And if you do go with the mare she probably will NOT have a problem keeping up with your friends TBX, might be the other way around,lol


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Jacksmama said:


> Oh! And if you do go with the mare she probably will NOT have a problem keeping up with your friends TBX, might be the other way around,lol


lol I am fine leaving her behind ;P

I always see a listing for a couple people that train you and your gaiting trail horses, they have a good reputation around my community I would definitly contact them

I also see TWH and Icelandic people everytime we ride so even though they are different breeds they could prob give me some tips?

thanks again guess! totally wasnt planning on getting a new trail horse

<3


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Jacksmama said:


> I ride RMH/KMSH so of course I would go with the Rocky,lol. !


I ride english on trails, and I am looking into an english style endurance would this work? or would I be looking for a specific trail saddle?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I would go with the horse that you click with.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

With the Rocky you won't be on the horse that's lagging behind.


----------

